# Nuphar, Cape Fear Spatterdock ?



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

I found this Nuphar in a pond near Angier NC (Harnett County). The leaves are wider (2.2 to 2.8 times longer than wide) than typical N. sagittifolia (usually 3 to 6 times longer than wide). Using Alan Weakley's key to southeastern flora leads me to Nuphar ulvacea, but that species occurs only in the FL panhandle and adjacent AL. The photo of emergent leaves was taken in Sept. The one with only floating and submersed leaves was in early Nov. Cavan and/or AL/FL people -- any opinions?


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

A researcher at NCSU (grad student) has done a range-wide survey and concluded that Nuphar from this site are indeed N. sagittifolia. There are some other inland populations of "wide-leaf" sagittifolia (2.5 to 3.0 L:W ratio) that were previously thought by some to be N. advena x sagittifolia intergrades.

Here's more pics of the fruit capsules splitting to release the carpels that hold the seeds (like orange segments). The carpels float to disperse the seeds, then they decay and the seeds sink, to sprout next spring.


----------

